# >post anything you're thinking right now ITT



## JynxLynx (Apr 30, 2016)

it can be anything.
it can be a song
or a quote
or something awkward
a random story
anything.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 30, 2016)

Mmm...
Rainmeter sure made my desktop look better...


----------



## JynxLynx (Apr 30, 2016)

my mom left something out called monistat
its some sort of "vaginal insert"
wtf mom what is this


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 30, 2016)

JynxLynx said:


> my mom left something out called monistat
> its some sort of "vaginal insert"
> wtf mom what is this


Fungal infection remedy


----------



## Simo (Apr 30, 2016)

I want a heavy, black rotary phone, like in old detective movies


----------



## Sagabel (Apr 30, 2016)

That sad moment when you remember some awesome furry pics you found on the Internet years ago, but it seems to be lost forever now. 

But now that you have artistic experience, you could redraw this by memory... approximately. And it'd take time.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 30, 2016)

Food.


----------



## Nigel (Apr 30, 2016)

Pianos.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 30, 2016)

T'is a rectal phenomenon!


----------



## Simo (Apr 30, 2016)

I tend to generate a lot of static electricity, and get nervous when I approach metal door-knobs and handles, especially at work.


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 30, 2016)

I could be home right now, but stuck over here at work.


----------



## that_redneck_guy (Apr 30, 2016)

Smith and Forge is a much better cider than I thought...


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 1, 2016)

Mac and cheese time :3


----------



## Z-Mizz (May 1, 2016)

What a nice day outside. Too bad I'm stuck at work. Doesn't matter. I'd probably just stay in and play Dark Souls 3 anyway... I'm hungry.


----------



## modfox (May 1, 2016)

this song by scooter is awesome
any way trying to improve my english
and getting ready for australia


----------



## All#the#fuR (May 1, 2016)

Dank memes


----------



## EN1GMAT1C (May 1, 2016)

V A P O R W A V E


----------



## All#the#fuR (May 1, 2016)

why can't I stay in a longer relationship?

Why can't people understand when I mean I'm not feeling good that means I'm depressed?

Why can't I tell people "I'M A FUCKING FURRY WHY DO I HAVE TO KEEP IT A FUCKING SECRET"?!?!?!?

When is my dad going to die?...

What mental disorders does my sister have, and why does she have so many sensor issues?

What is the point in life?

Why do I "Have to step up and be a man?

Why are genders so stupid?

Why do i feel "sick"?

Why am I not the favorite to my grandparents and why do they like my cousins more? 

What's up with people? Why do i want to cry?..

Why do i have to be a boy? What's wrong with not being a girl either? Why can't I be me and you be you and we live happily ever after?

Why do i hate my dad? Why do i hate my mom? Why does he falls "asleep" so much"? Why does she get drunk?

Why does my dad have a kindy transplant? Why does he have to take so much medicine? Why does he get so mad at me, WHAT DID I DO?!?!?! Why does my sister have a disorder? Why can't she be normal? Why can't we play and love each other like brothers and sisters... is it because I'm not a boy?

 WHY DOES THIS HAPPEN TO ME AND NOT SOMEONE ELSE? WHY CAN'T I BE THE BROTHER AND FEEL LIKE A BOY, AND PLAY FOOTBALL BALL AND LIKE SPORTS? WHY CAN'T I HAVE A CUTE LITTLE SISTER THAT LIKES DOLLS AND DRESS UP AND BE NORMAL? WHY CAN'T MOM AND DAD LOVE EACH OTHER AND NOT FIGHT ALL THE TIME? WHY CANT DAD NOT BE SO SICK AND TAKE EVERYTHING OUT ON ME? WHY SOES MOM DRINK SO MUCH WHEN NO ONE IS HERE? 

WHY IS SCHOOL SO HARD WHY DO I HAVE ADD? WHY DO I HAVE TO COME HOME TO MY SISTER CRYING?

... Will I have to take care of her when dad dies?.. When mom dies will she have to move in with me? Will I be able to take care of her?...

Why is everything so fucked up?

Where is your fucking "god" now?

Why am I crying?

Why am I think ing about this?...

Why do you care?

Why do i care?


----------



## Saylor (May 1, 2016)

My thoughts right now are on me wanting an American 1965 Fender Stratocaster


----------



## Momosukida (May 1, 2016)

*[banjo plays in the background]*


----------



## Endless/Nameless (May 1, 2016)

Damn my butt itches


----------



## TidesofFate (May 1, 2016)

My homework


----------



## RosetheCrux (May 1, 2016)

this thread made me realize that I'm actually thinking about nothing.

there is a straw in my mouth and I'm just staring at my computer...the empty juice box the straw was once in is now on the floor. 

I'm only 15 and I've already wasted my life.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 1, 2016)

RosetheCrux said:


> this thread made me realize that I'm actually thinking about nothing.
> 
> there is a straw in my mouth and I'm just staring at my computer...the empty juice box the straw was once in is now on the floor.
> 
> I'm only 15 and I've already wasted my life.


Only like a 6th of it or so.


----------



## ZacAttackk (May 1, 2016)

I need to dry my hands


----------



## RosetheCrux (May 1, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Only like a 6th of it or so.


just you wait I'll manage to waste the rest of it to


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 1, 2016)

RosetheCrux said:


> just you wait I'll manage to waste the rest of it to


Well, I'm sure your parents prefer you vegging on the computer than getting teen pregnant or something :V


----------



## LindyHop (May 1, 2016)

MYO "commissions" are a scam imo


----------



## Sagabel (May 1, 2016)

Why do male bras exist?


----------



## Beetblood (May 1, 2016)

Sagabel said:


> Why do male bras exist?


A lot of people have sensitive nips and bras help so they don't rub against your shirt and get sore. o:


----------



## Sagabel (May 1, 2016)

Ahh, I see.

After all, there is such a thing as male pantyhose.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 1, 2016)

Why is it Itunes takes sooo long to install?

I hate apple...


----------



## ReDx_nineclaws (May 1, 2016)

Mmm furry thoughts


----------



## Sagabel (May 1, 2016)

ReDx_nineclaws said:


> Mmm furry thoughts


I know, right?


----------



## ReDx_nineclaws (May 1, 2016)

RosetheCrux said:


> this thread made me realize that I'm actually thinking about nothing.
> 
> there is a straw in my mouth and I'm just staring at my computer...the empty juice box the straw was once in is now on the floor.
> 
> I'm only 15 and I've already wasted my life.


you are still young  you have not wasted any thing


----------



## Sagabel (May 1, 2016)

No crying over spillt milk, or sawing sawdust, like Dale Carnegie says.


----------



## ReDx_nineclaws (May 1, 2016)

Sagabel said:


> I know, right?


----------



## Sagabel (May 1, 2016)

ReDx_nineclaws said:


>


Thanks to them, I have the passion to draw again.


----------



## RosetheCrux (May 1, 2016)

ReDx_nineclaws said:


> you are still young  you have not wasted any thing


its okay buddy, pal, broski, dude, guy, I was merely having a good ol chuckle over here


----------



## Sagabel (May 1, 2016)

I never played WoW in my life, but I played Runescape, back in the mid-2000s. I was kinda addicted... who knows if it was WoW! I bought the CD, but my computer was too unadvanced to run it. Maybe I dodged something?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 1, 2016)

Sagabel said:


> I never played WoW in my life, but I played Runescape, back in the mid-2000s. I was kinda addicted... who knows if it was WoW! I bought the CD, but my computer was too unadvanced to run it. Maybe I dodged something?


WoW was boring.
Diablo II was where it was at


----------



## some_random_wusky (May 1, 2016)

i need a life


----------



## Simo (May 1, 2016)

Sagabel said:


> I never played WoW in my life, but I played Runescape, back in the mid-2000s. I was kinda addicted... who knows if it was WoW! I bought the CD, but my computer was too unadvanced to run it. Maybe I dodged something?



That reminds me, I had once started a novel about a group of people who end up at this WoW rehab camp, badly addicted, and have to stay up in these very remote mountains in rustic cabins, with no internet, and grow and hunt their own food, and go on long nature hikes and get in shape, and live with no cell-phones, even...it was a parody of both WoW players, technology and the whole idea of addiction and rehab centers. I may have to get this back out...

But maybe you did dodge a bullet...you could have ended up there!


----------



## Sagabel (May 1, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> WoW was boring.
> Diablo II was where it was at


Diablo II was awesome!!

I didn't finish the Expansion, though... all my saved games are lost, guess I'll restart as an Amazon.


----------



## ReDx_nineclaws (May 1, 2016)

RosetheCrux said:


> its okay buddy, pal, broski, dude, guy, I was merely having a good ol chuckle over here


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 1, 2016)

*[Muffled Rap music in the distance]*


----------



## EN1GMAT1C (May 1, 2016)

gotta have one of these machines...


----------



## TidesofFate (May 1, 2016)

RosetheCrux said:


> this thread made me realize that I'm actually thinking about nothing.
> 
> there is a straw in my mouth and I'm just staring at my computer...the empty juice box the straw was once in is now on the floor.
> 
> I'm only 15 and I've already wasted my life.


Just find some entertainment to pass the time. Watch a tv show, read a book, watch movies, etc. At least you'll be occupied with something.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 1, 2016)

Masculinity is the worst.


----------



## Momosukida (May 2, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Masculinity is the worst.


*puffs out chest, flexes biceps, puts on aviators, locks and loads shotgun, whips long hair around shoulders, sprays lavendervanillamint over self, lights scented candles, pulls out teacup dog...* wait this got away from me.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 2, 2016)

Will I able to post something on Facebook and actually find what I'm looking for? "I want a 2015 phone model!"

"HEY SERGEI I HAVE A PHONE MODEL FROM 2010 FOR SALE!"



RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Masculinity is the worst.



Wot mate. I don't know about you but I'm proud to be a masculine man.


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 2, 2016)

Cereal is too healthy and should be banned in all fifty states of the US.


----------



## Kiara Everfrost (May 2, 2016)

How come bikinis are appropriate and bras and panties aren't? I mean they are literally the same thing


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 2, 2016)

Kiara Everfrost said:


> How come bikinis are appropriate and bras and panties aren't? I mean they are literally the same thing


I think the rationale behind it is that you specifically choose swim wear to expose yourself in but underwear is considered more intimate. Society!


----------



## Sagabel (May 2, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I think the rationale behind it is that you specifically choose swim wear to expose yourself in but underwear is considered more intimate. Society!


Also, when you are in a bikini, it's usually among other people also with little clothing on, since it's swimwear, on the beach or at the pool, so there is more "coherence" and "redundancy" in the amount of what is shown.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 2, 2016)

This wisdom tooth isn't too wise


----------



## Ricky (May 2, 2016)

why do people even


----------



## Wither (May 2, 2016)

Why do sergals have heads like cheese wedges? 
Also, blue hats look dumb.


----------



## DragonLolita (May 2, 2016)

(wishing I had more furry friends)


----------



## Sagabel (May 2, 2016)

I was watching a video while drinking tea. A very funny moment happened, and I choked. It was scary as I struggled to recover from it.

Not as awkward as choking on your own saliva!


----------



## Ricky (May 2, 2016)

Sagabel said:


> I was watching a video while drinking tea. A very funny moment happened, and I choked. It was scary as I struggled to recover from it.



How do you choke on a liquid ?

Unless you swallowed the tea bag by mistake x3



Sagabel said:


> Not as awkward as choking on your own saliva!



... _or on someone else's_ :v


----------



## Wither (May 2, 2016)

Ricky said:


> ... _or on someone else's_ :v


How does this work. Please explain for my pleasure learning purposes.


----------



## Jason Forestfox (May 2, 2016)

I can tell you my secret. Sooo.... I'm a furry. But shhh! No one can know that! :V


----------



## Ricky (May 2, 2016)

Wither said:


> How does this work. Please explain for my pleasure learning purposes.



I'm still not sure how one could go about choking on a liquid, and saliva is a liquid.

I assume if you can choke on your own saliva though, it would be possible to choke on someone else's.

Especially if they took some diaphoretic like an M2 ACh agonist, which causes excess saliva.


----------



## LearningFanguages (May 2, 2016)

Trying to build up enthusiasm for my coding labs :s

It's hard when you're the only one around who knows what's going on with you ha.


----------



## Wither (May 2, 2016)

Ricky said:


> I'm still not sure how one could go about choking on a liquid, and saliva is a liquid.
> 
> I assume if you can choke on your own saliva though, it would be possible to choke on someone else's.
> 
> Especially if they took some diaphoretic like an M2 ACh agonist, which causes excess saliva.


Pants have materialized onto my body.


----------



## Ricky (May 2, 2016)

What I want to know is... Okay, so I understand the premise behind the Big Bang and in the very beginning everything was this quark-gluon plasma. What I want to know is... where the hell did these subatomic particles come from ?


----------



## Sagabel (May 2, 2016)

Ricky said:


> How do you choke on a liquid ?
> 
> Unless you swallowed the tea bag by mistake x3
> 
> ...


Well, it gets inside the windpipe or something like that. My head was burning while I was struggling to keep on breathing. I hope it didn't do side damage... I mean, I am a silly irresponsible person already! 

Maybe I should train myself to hold my breath in case something like that happens again...


----------



## AlphaGaming (May 2, 2016)

What is a "think"
How do you do this "think" thing?
It's snowing on Mt. Fuji

Seriously I'm not thinking anything ._.
Plz help

What is breathe
How do I air

_Guess that's why I'm blonde_


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 2, 2016)

I am so mentally and physically exhausted I don't know what to do with myself anymore.


----------



## Sagabel (May 2, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I am so mentally and physically exhausted I don't know what to do with myself anymore.


Look at "Is it a good idea to microwave this?" videos.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 2, 2016)

Sagabel said:


> Look at "Is it a good idea to microwave this?" videos.



....That's a good idea.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 2, 2016)

Just installed Sims 2 and working on installing all the expansions...
... what will my first Sim stress-test be?
I'm thinking insane asylum...


----------



## Kiara Everfrost (May 3, 2016)

Why is my cat purring so loud? He's just sitting there purring. Nothing is happening to him and yet he sounds like he's having the happiest day of his life






......

Why can't I be more like my cat?


----------



## Kioskask (May 3, 2016)

I'm just thinking,
I don't want to go to school I don't want to go to school I don't want to go to school I don't want to go to school.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 3, 2016)

Woo apartment inspections on the 4th :V

More strangers I don't know entering my apartment... eck...


----------



## Mercuss (May 3, 2016)

I can't wait for my new headphones to get here tomorrow!

Huh... My home diffuser smells weird... 

OH GOD I GOTTA GET TO SLEEP


----------



## some_random_wusky (May 4, 2016)

it is wednesday my dudes...
uaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



           ...idek...


----------



## Wither (May 4, 2016)

I should check out Rants & Raves before going back to Battleborn. 
(20 seconds later)
Oh yeah, it's gone. I'm sad now.


----------



## Takoto (May 5, 2016)

I should really do University work... or go into town and get some Pokémon cards...


----------



## modfox (May 5, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Woo apartment inspections on the 4th :V
> 
> More strangers I don't know entering my apartment... eck...


that must be great fun(sarcastic)


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 5, 2016)

That last episode of Supernatural emotionally wrecked me,holy shit.


----------



## Simo (May 5, 2016)

I was reading that the South African banded mongoose travels in gangs of between 10, to as many as 40:








Yum! A snake! OK, guys, who wants to go first?


----------



## some_random_wusky (May 5, 2016)

hmm... this describes me perfectly


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 5, 2016)

This theater is packed.....too packed....


----------



## EN1GMAT1C (May 5, 2016)

OVERWATCH, PLZ DOWNLOAD FASTER.


----------



## some_random_wusky (May 5, 2016)

sleep is for the weak!!


----------



## some_random_wusky (May 5, 2016)

i am very awkward


----------



## EN1GMAT1C (May 5, 2016)

NEWEST NVIDIA DRIVERS, PLZ DOWNLOAD FASTER SO I CAN PLAY OVERWATCH.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 5, 2016)

I'm currently considering my options as I have a panic attack over my terrible mistake of inexplicably not doing work when I should, because school is nearly completely over.


----------



## modfox (May 6, 2016)

mee


Simo said:


> I was reading that the South African banded mongoose travels in gangs of between 10, to as many as 40:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meerkats do the same


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 6, 2016)

JynxLynx said:


> it can be anything.
> it can be a song
> or a quote
> or something awkward
> ...


Anything.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 6, 2016)

Right now? The apple and berry crumble pie I am about to have, with cream.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 6, 2016)

I just re-listened to Kiss From a Rose by Seal out of curiosity and god damn, I don't think this song gets enough credit despite the millions of awards the song has gotten.  Literally songwriting gold.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 6, 2016)

"It sounds like farting in a bathtub"


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 6, 2016)

SCOOT THE BURBS
SCOOT THE BURBS
YEAH MOTHERF*KER
YEAH EAT A DYECK


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 6, 2016)

WHY DON'T YOU SUCK MY BONE, HE-MAN


----------



## modfox (May 6, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> WHY DON'T YOU SUCK MY BONE, HE-MAN


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 6, 2016)

modfox said:


>


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 6, 2016)

Guys, we need to stop the memes.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 6, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Guys, we need to stop the memes.


Asking furries to give up memes is like asking furries to give up yiff, we all know that's never gonna happen.


----------



## modfox (May 6, 2016)

this is me in battlefield


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 6, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Guys, we need to stop the memes.


Sad Cena


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 6, 2016)

Roast this old video me and a friend did 8 months ago, it's 4 in the morning and I have no shame.


----------



## modfox (May 6, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Roast this old video me and a friend did 8 months ago, it's 4 in the morning and I have no shame.


are you in that video


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 6, 2016)

modfox said:


> are you in that video


In the flesh.


----------



## modfox (May 6, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> In the flesh.


which one


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 6, 2016)

modfox said:


> which one


I'm Joe, the blonde one that looked like coconut-head's jewish brother because I needed a haircut for a job.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 6, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Roast this old video me and a friend did 8 months ago, it's 4 in the morning and I have no shame.


I would have preferred it more if it were about your date at the movies <3


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 6, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I would have preferred it more if it were about your date at the movies <3


No stop, he has a girlfriend and has a concerningly large collection of Monster High dolls. DX


----------



## modfox (May 6, 2016)

why is prometheus_fox not giving out any noodles


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 6, 2016)

modfox said:


> why is prometheus_fox not giving out any noodles


He can keep 'em, I've been dieting on ramen for a straight week.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 6, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> No stop, he has a girlfriend and has a concerningly large collection of Monster High dolls. DX


Dude I can't breathe XD


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 6, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Dude I can't breathe XD


He's straight as fuck and even I'm straighter than him and I'm okay with cocks.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 6, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> He's straight as fuck and even I'm straighter than him and I'm okay with cocks.


Why am I so skeptical? :V

lol I'm sorry. I'll stop now XD


----------



## modfox (May 6, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> He's straight as fuck and even I'm straighter than him and I'm okay with cocks.


i have no input here


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 6, 2016)

modfox said:


> i have no input here


I cannot blame you for your indecision.


----------



## some_random_wusky (May 6, 2016)

i have no idea whats going on


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 6, 2016)

some_random_wusky said:


> i have no idea whats going on


I made a boo-boo. :c


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 6, 2016)

modfox said:


> why is prometheus_fox not giving out any noodles


You try carrying them from Wisconsin to Iceland and not have them be cold by the time you arrive.


----------



## Wither (May 6, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Roast this old video me and a friend did 8 months ago, it's 4 in the morning and I have no shame.


So here I am at work, procrastinating on FaF. Come across this and despite my attempts to stifle it, I cant help genuinely laugh. 
Then a coworker asks me why I'm cackling. I stared at her for 20 seconds trying to make an excuse. I work in a school, my answer cant be "memes". Finally, I said to not worry about it and asked her what's up. She dropped it. 

I'm fucking smooth.


----------



## Somnium (May 6, 2016)

So I watched _All The Single Furries _and I don't understand why it does receive so much hate even between furries themselves. It's rather professionally done.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 6, 2016)

Somnium said:


> So I watched _All The Single Furries _and I don't understand why it does receive so much hate even between furries themselves. It's rather professionally done.


That's the worst part.


----------



## Somnium (May 6, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> That's the worst part.



why so? they put some real effort into this


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 6, 2016)

Somnium said:


> why so? they put some real effort into this


Just because there's effort doesn't make it good.


----------



## Somnium (May 6, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Just because there's effort doesn't make it good.



so according to you, how should it look like to be considered good? Lyrics don't have a deep enough meaning? Go and tell that to Beyonce


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 6, 2016)

Somnium said:


> so according to you, how should it look like to be considered good? Lyrics don't have a deep enough meaning? Go and tell that to Beyonce


I think its lack of existence would be the only way for it to truly be "good".


----------



## modfox (May 6, 2016)

its existence worries me


----------



## LindyHop (May 6, 2016)

Somnium said:


> So I watched _All The Single Furries _and I don't understand why it does receive so much hate even between furries themselves. It's rather professionally done.



I saw it too and I'm in agreement, not my cup of tea (I'm not a fan of the original either) but I don't see why it gets so much hate. It just looks like some people having fun with something that's not really that serious.


----------



## LindyHop (May 6, 2016)

Also cold brewed a regular teabag, took forever but I feel like I've been lied to all these years.


----------



## JynxLynx (May 7, 2016)

>home alone and hearing noises
hope nobody kills meeee :^)


----------



## some_random_wusky (May 7, 2016)

i need to wake up


----------



## EN1GMAT1C (May 7, 2016)

*listening to my dog snoring*


----------



## JynxLynx (May 7, 2016)

What does the little green corner thing on the sides of some avatars mean?


----------



## Simo (May 7, 2016)

Making a bison burger here, and am licking my chops! Haven't had one in ages.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 7, 2016)

am I a feline furry? oh god, how am I even going to get a feline fursona without disrupting my current fursonas!

*....why *do I feel the need to change my fursonas soo damn often?


----------



## some_random_wusky (May 7, 2016)

JynxLynx said:


> What does the little green corner thing on the sides of some avatars mean?


theyre currently online


----------



## Sagabel (May 7, 2016)

What is your opinion on male pantyhose with toes?


----------



## some_random_wusky (May 7, 2016)

im kinda fucked


----------



## rhansen23 (May 7, 2016)

Despite living in a desert, its snowing outside. In May.


----------



## Mercuss (May 7, 2016)

I was just looking around on google, and stumbled upon Adam and Jamie (mythbusters) RULE 34. PASS THE EYEBLEACH PLEASE!!!


----------



## JynxLynx (May 8, 2016)

I have a canker sore the size of an M&M. Someone please put me out of my misery. ;v;;;;;;;


----------



## rhansen23 (May 8, 2016)

JynxLynx said:


> I have a canker sore the size of an M&M. Someone please put me out of my misery. ;v;;;;;;;



Ouch I hate those. Makes drinking OJ the worst (which is sad cause it's like my favorite drink).


----------



## JynxLynx (May 8, 2016)

rhansen23 said:


> Ouch I hate those. Makes drinking OJ the worst (which is sad cause it's like my favorite drink).


I tried eating chips earlier and one of them jabbed my sore. It was the most painful thing. :^))))))))


----------



## rhansen23 (May 8, 2016)

JynxLynx said:


> I tried eating chips earlier and one of them jabbed my sore. It was the most painful thing. :^))))))))



Agggh... Just... Agggh.


----------



## JynxLynx (May 8, 2016)

oh god the memories


----------



## JynxLynx (May 8, 2016)

Are most of the people here from after FAF was "reborn"? There's a lot of frequents from the old'n days of 2015 and earlier I don't see around anymore and quite a few new faces.


----------



## Mercuss (May 9, 2016)

I've just realized that Bilbo Baggins sounds a lot like Dildo Faggins... I have a dirty mind. Please cleanse me.


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 9, 2016)

I am thinkings

kitty, how much shit have you seen in your life to take up RPG launcher and killings your enemies?

and then I think.....why am I talking to my avatar. I need help, oh sheit did I forgot to take the medicines again?


----------



## Mercuss (May 9, 2016)

Ugh.. They are going to kill off Mike on Last Man on Earth...  (still my favorite show though)


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 9, 2016)

Why did they have to make Handsome Jack actually fucking Handsome?
I mean,even without his mask he's not necessarily ugly.
I think a lot of it's his personality that I find attractive too,but still holy shit.
Borderlands seriously has wrecked me,and now I'm dealing with Handsome Jack's doppelganger Timothy too.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 9, 2016)

Why my knee is hurting.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 9, 2016)

I fuckin' hate my town.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 9, 2016)

I hate your town, too. Lets burn it to the ground.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 9, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I hate your town, too. Lets burn it to the ground.


Like we need another huge fire here in Canada. XD


----------



## Wither (May 9, 2016)

JynxLynx said:


> the old'n days of 2015


That's old? D:
I grew up with this place a bit. Been 4, 5 years I'm realizing (had a different account prior to this one). I'm not sure if good or bad.


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (May 9, 2016)

Airplanes


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 9, 2016)

AvaxtheWolf said:


> Airplanes


My kinda thinking.


----------



## Simo (May 9, 2016)

Looking at some art by Yoshitomo Nara, and thinking how much I like his attitude!


















...and then thinking of how an oil painting of his, like these, is going for $500,000-$1,000,000 at Christie's or Sotheby's, and wondering why people have that much money to spend on art.

I like his works, but those prices boggle the mind...


----------



## some_random_wusky (May 9, 2016)

the times when i hate myslef the least and i try to talk to people are when i am reminded why i hate myself in the first place


Damn, im depressing.


----------



## Murphy20 (May 9, 2016)

I WANT KEY LIME PIE


----------



## Mercuss (May 9, 2016)

Murphy20 said:


> I WANT KEY LIME PIE



AAAGH I WANT SOME TOO!


----------



## Murphy20 (May 9, 2016)

Mercuss said:


> AAAGH I WANT SOME TOO!



The struggle


----------



## Jazz Panther (May 9, 2016)

How am I going to turn Shining Armor (from "My Little Pony") into zombie Micheal Jackson from the "Thriller" music video?


----------



## ReDx_nineclaws (May 9, 2016)

dip dip potato chip dip dip potato chip dip dip potato chip


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 9, 2016)

It's too damn cold in here.


----------



## reptile logic (May 9, 2016)

The elastic just failed in my socks. Damn quitters!


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 9, 2016)

ReDx_nineclaws said:


> dip dip potato chip dip dip potato chip dip dip potato chip


----------



## ReDx_nineclaws (May 9, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


>


lol i was thinking more along the lines of battlefield friends lol


----------



## Sforzie (May 10, 2016)

How did one of my characters manage to hide a boyfriend in plain sight for the entire time I was writing a novel where they were a main character with a different boyfriend??


----------



## JynxLynx (May 11, 2016)

my canker sore is healing praise the loRD


----------



## Wither (May 11, 2016)

I wonder if a forum game would be appreciated here. Like a mafia game or some sort. 
Or would a planned date for an outside-of-the-forum game get more attention?

Or would nobody care for either?


----------



## JynxLynx (May 11, 2016)

Wither said:


> I wonder if a forum game would be appreciated here. Like a mafia game or some sort.
> Or would a planned date for an outside-of-the-forum game get more attention?
> 
> Or would nobody care for either?


I miss the forum games board. ;-;


----------



## Wither (May 11, 2016)

JynxLynx said:


> I miss the forum games board. ;-;


I do too. 
And so does half my post count :v

I'm trying to sort out how forum games work nowadays (or if they're even allowed still) with the admins. I've got nothing back, but I'm in no rush.


----------



## JynxLynx (May 11, 2016)

Wither said:


> I do too.
> And so does half my post count :v
> 
> I'm trying to sort out how forum games work nowadays (or if they're even allowed still) with the admins. I've got nothing back, but I'm in no rush.


petition to bring it back now


----------



## Wither (May 11, 2016)

JynxLynx said:


> petition to bring it back now


They said they'd look into it months ago. I'm not really counting on it. As long as there's still a place for the games to be held, I don't really mind.


----------



## Notkastar (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Simo (May 11, 2016)

Wither said:


> I do too.
> And so does half my post count :v
> 
> I'm trying to sort out how forum games work nowadays (or if they're even allowed still) with the admins. I've got nothing back, but I'm in no rush.



I'd also love to see a games section. It's a great way to just post whatever funny things, and meet people in a way that slowly reveals their sense of humor and personality differently than typical posts. Oddly, I met some of my closest furry friends via forum games sections. I was always especially fond of games like, 'The corrupted with game" (where the persons with is granted, but goes horribly wrong), WYR, What if..., ones that required a bit of imagination.

By mafia, do you mean, that 'game' like werewolf, where everyone keeps voting off who they think the traitor is, based on a narrative passage, that the person running the game writes? I was really, really addicted to that, and used to love to write the narratives. Played a ton of it back on FTF.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 11, 2016)

Wither said:


> I wonder if a forum game would be appreciated here. Like a mafia game or some sort.
> Or would a planned date for an outside-of-the-forum game get more attention?
> 
> Or would nobody care for either?


We should just start a big group chat of cool people so we can have a massive clusterfuck of shits, giggles and talking about shitty people on the forum.


----------



## Multoran (May 11, 2016)

I sat next to a really cute guy in class today ;PPP


----------



## Wither (May 11, 2016)

Simo said:


> I'd also love to see a games section. It's a great way to just post whatever funny things, and meet people in a way that slowly reveals their sense of humor and personality differently than typical posts. Oddly, I met some of my closest furry friends via forum games sections. I was always especially fond of games like, 'The corrupted with game" (where the persons with is granted, but goes horribly wrong), WYR, What if..., ones that required a bit of imagination.


A game section (again) would be fantastic. However, that's been "looked into" for months now with no updates on if it'll have a come back. At this point, I'll settle for using whatever part of the forum I'm allowed. 


> By mafia, do you mean, that 'game' like werewolf, where everyone keeps voting off who they think the traitor is, based on a narrative passage, that the person running the game writes? I was really, really addicted to that, and used to love to write the narratives. Played a ton of it back on FTF.


Yes. Mafia is Werewolf. I'd show you some of the many done in the past on this forum (because they were absolutely amazing. People got really involved, even having art done of it!) but that section was completely nuked. All of it is gone. Completely. It makes me sad that i have no records of those, actually. Only memories now, I guess.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 11, 2016)

Multoran said:


> I sat next to a really cute guy in class today ;PPP


ＤＩＤ ＹＯＵ ＴＯＵＣＨ ＨＩＳ ＮＩＰＰＬＥ？


----------



## Wither (May 11, 2016)

I was given Taco Bell.
Taco Bell tastes like shit. 
It's going in my mouth. 
I am willingly eating shit. 
I want to expel this garbage from my body.
I'm only putting more in my mouth. 
*Why*


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 11, 2016)

Wither said:


> Why


Ｗ    Ｈ    Ｙ    ？    *
Needed more aesthetic to amplify your sense of self-predicament.


----------



## Wither (May 11, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Ｗ    Ｈ    Ｙ    ？    *
> Needed more aesthetic to amplify your sense of self-predicament.


This forum doesn't have Comic Sans. 
There is no other way to express myself.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (May 11, 2016)

Wither said:


> This forum doesn't have Comic Sans.
> There is no other way to express myself.


No Comic Sans, eh? I'll remedy that!
Get dunked on!






Back on topic
My head fucking hurts.
Fuck colds.


----------



## Simo (May 11, 2016)

Wither said:


> A game section (again) would be fantastic. However, that's been "looked into" for months now with no updates on if it'll have a come back. At this point, I'll settle for using whatever part of the forum I'm allowed.
> 
> Yes. Mafia is Werewolf. I'd show you some of the many done in the past on this forum (because they were absolutely amazing. People got really involved, even having art done of it!) but that section was completely nuked. All of it is gone. Completely. It makes me sad that i have no records of those, actually. Only memories now, I guess.



Yep, I also lost a ton of amazing things when the old Furry to Furry forums suddenly went poof...had been on them maybe 5 years? I liked them, maybe because it was 18+, so you didn't have to worry about being PG-13 all the time. Which most posts were anyway, but was nice not to have to be all Disney-Cutesy all the time.

But as for games: I suppose we could try to start a few basic ones in the misc. discussions thread...there are a few already, come to think of it, the 'You wake up next to the person above you' one, and one other.

As for mafia/werewolf, maybe we could post a sign-up thread, and then play the game on another site? I really miss coming up with characters for it, and also, creating new world's for it to happen in. My favorite one was called, 'Lost in the Funhouse', that I narrated...wish I would have saved this stuff.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 11, 2016)

My backyard looks really... vaporwave right now with the orange/pink clouds mixed with blue sky and a rainbow and how the orange light is blanketed on the green, lightly snowed mountain.  And the garden of roses and whatever the white flowers are on my neighbors tree... am I high?


----------



## Multoran (May 11, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> ＤＩＤ ＹＯＵ ＴＯＵＣＨ ＨＩＳ ＮＩＰＰＬＥ？


No buuut I kinda wanted to >w>


----------



## Filter (May 12, 2016)

Oh wow, she dresses like one of my characters, she's obviously smart, and she's also a furry artist. How cool is that? If she has a boyfriend, he's a lucky guy for sure.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 12, 2016)

Someone should start organizing games of Pretend You're Xyzzy once in a while.
It's basically online cards against humanity.
That would be fun,too bad it can't be built into the forum somehow.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 12, 2016)

How I can get drunk.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 12, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> How I can get drunk.


How I want to get drunk to help survive the he'll that is maths


----------



## Yukkie (May 12, 2016)

My bedroom smells like Chicken Noodle Soup. What.


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 12, 2016)

Well, I shouldnt have eaten that left over mexican food....


----------



## modfox (May 12, 2016)

i came i saw


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 12, 2016)

fine : hung dicks


----------



## JynxLynx (May 12, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Someone should start organizing games of Pretend You're Xyzzy once in a while.
> It's basically online cards against humanity.
> That would be fun,too bad it can't be built into the forum somehow.


that would be amazing tbh


----------



## Mercuss (May 12, 2016)

WARNING!! This video is kinda offensive, so watch at your own risk.

Feminists get rekt:


----------



## some_random_wusky (May 12, 2016)

im a complete asshole


----------



## Jazz Panther (May 12, 2016)

I'm exhausted from mowing.


----------



## Mercuss (May 12, 2016)

Jazz Panther said:


> I'm exhausted from mowing.



Mowing is never fun.


----------



## Jazz Panther (May 12, 2016)

Mercuss said:


> Mowing is never fun.



I don't mind. It gets me outdoors, I get some excercise, it's challenging work, and I can talk to myself out loud and not worry about somebody hearing me.


----------



## some_random_wusky (May 12, 2016)

Jazz Panther said:


> I don't mind. It gets me outdoors, I get some excercise, it's challenging work, and I can talk to myself out loud and not worry about somebody hearing me.



same


----------



## Jazz Panther (May 12, 2016)

some_random_wusky said:


> same



But I swear, no sooner to do I get everything mowed, thinking I won't have to mow for a while, it rains really hard, and a few days later it looks like I never mowed.


----------



## JynxLynx (May 12, 2016)

instead of going to school tomorrow my mom offered to take my brother and I up to Atlanta for the day
for no reason
yessssseseseseses


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 13, 2016)

Back from UW Stevens Point,registered for all of my classes.
Five total.


Theater
Writing
Sociology
History of Witchcraft
Photography
Gotta wait and see about the Theater class to see if I can get in,and I've gotta email the photography teacher and send him my portfolio to see if I'm good enough to just go straight to his class.
But yeah,in total it'll be 13 credits for the whole semester.


----------



## Wither (May 13, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> History of Witchcraft


That's a class? 
That's.... fucking cool.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 13, 2016)

Wither said:


> That's a class?
> That's.... fucking cool.



Yep,it's only one credit but it was required.
I'm really fucking excited for it,the professor who teaches it is from Africa and she's supposed to be a very nice and interesting person.


----------



## modfox (May 13, 2016)

why hasn't ww3 started yet


----------



## Simo (May 14, 2016)

When will humans evolve into something appreciably different than today?


----------



## Wither (May 14, 2016)

"I should talk to this guy I'm friends with!"
He won't talk to me.
"Okay.. This guy who I've known for years and years?"
Nope.
"This other friend I love dearly?"
No.
"This random fucking stranger whom i think is kinda cool but ultimately do not know?"
Yeah, he'll talk to me.


This seems really backwards. :c

Thanks random strangers I think are cool that talk to me.


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 14, 2016)

Why did I come here, I kinda wish I brought my 3ds...


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (May 14, 2016)

*Takes a few bites out of a slice of bread and walks toward room*
*looks down at slice of bread*
Oh shit
*spits out bread and cleans out mouth*

Bread mold is in the same family as penicillium, right?


----------



## JynxLynx (May 14, 2016)

my dad says he wants to go to dragoncon sweet


----------



## Somnium (May 14, 2016)

I don't get how do Americans spend all their money when they make over 10 times more than we do here in Europe and still whine that they need more. Oh and USA doesn't even have VAT..


----------



## Wither (May 14, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I don't get how do Americans spend all their money when they make over 10 times more than we do here in Europe and still whine that they need more. Oh and USA doesn't even have VAT..


Every brit I know makes much more than I do :c


----------



## Somnium (May 14, 2016)

Wither said:


> Every brit I know makes much more than I do :c



Yea, but I'm not from Britain. The fun thing is, it's sometimes cheaper to buy in the UK and get it shipped across the whole EU to my place.


----------



## Wither (May 14, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Yea, but I'm not from Britain. The fun thing is, it's sometimes cheaper to buy in the UK and get it shipped across the whole EU to my place.


Fair enough. I, for whatever reason, read Europe as UK. I know they're different, I'm not dumb :c
I'll just acknowledge the fact that I look stupid for not paying enough attention and then shut up.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (May 14, 2016)

Design goals for Dack version 2.0
1. Better ventilation
*I was sweating tank shells in my head after a short period of time. I really need fans in the 2.0 version
2. Bodysuit with Digigrade legs
*Because you go big, or you go home. Also, I love a challenge.
3. Properly articulated jaw
*yeah, the version 1.0 head's jaw was articulated, but it relied on the foam's tension... Which almost broke when I was furring the damn thing.
4. A Boop-able nose
*using Crayola model magic was a mistake. It chipped, and it wasn't a great way for me to make the nose. The solidity of the nose also wasn't good for being booped.


----------



## Atelier (May 14, 2016)

I'm going to devolve into a fucking amoeba. -copious jazz hands-


----------



## Wither (May 15, 2016)

Yiff is a stupid word. 
Why do people use it unironically?


----------



## Notkastar (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 15, 2016)

Why I'm not living in a part of the world where the days are longer.


----------



## some_random_wusky (May 15, 2016)

lol, im insane


----------



## drrrlectable (May 15, 2016)

I really like Kpop.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (May 15, 2016)

Ugh, if Alf gets a movie (because Hollywood likes to scrape the bottom of the barrel) I'm going to face palm so hard.

That show doesn't hold up three decades later, and I grew up on the Simpsons.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 16, 2016)

Debating on quitting the internet for the night and face the music that is my mind and potentially roll about for hours on my bed or numb myself online to a crashing point and head to sleep then.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 16, 2016)

I can't wait for my job to start,scaring people for 9$ an hour?
I'm fucking stoked.


----------



## galaxy-meow (May 16, 2016)

Just found out there's a con next month that still has artist spaces open and I'm panicking. I wanna go, but I can't afford the spot right now. I needa hustle.


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 16, 2016)

I suck so bad, these colors dont fit right....dag nabbit.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (May 16, 2016)

"So what's in the Xbox?"
"Doom"


----------



## Punnchy (May 16, 2016)

I like bots. I like them deaddddd!


----------



## Wither (May 16, 2016)

At this point, I see more complaints about bots than I do bots themselves. 
That's because i simply take 3 seconds to click their name, report them, then block them.


----------



## Punnchy (May 16, 2016)

Oh, that was pretty simple, all the threads... gone!


----------



## All#the#fuR (May 16, 2016)

drrrlectable said:


> I really like Kpop.


----------



## Wither (May 16, 2016)

Punnchy said:


> Oh, that was pretty simple, all the threads... gone!


There ya go. Didn't need the mods for that one, eh?


----------



## drrrlectable (May 16, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


>


;( WHALE that's not nice.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 17, 2016)

It's too cold to be May.
Jesus fuck.


----------



## Ricky (May 17, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> It's too cold to be May.
> Jesus fuck.



Hah, I know right? What the hell happened?

It was really fucking hot here you'd think it's middle of summer, then *poof* it's fffffuck cold again.


----------



## Kioskask (May 17, 2016)

It's toooooo waaarrrrrmmmmm over here


----------



## Julen (May 17, 2016)

I don't know why but i love this song:


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 17, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Hah, I know right? What the hell happened?
> 
> It was really fucking hot here you'd think it's middle of summer, then *poof* it's fffffuck cold again.



Yeah I shouldn't have to still use my space heater,but thankfully it's starting to hit the upper 60's now.
Also,I've been up since 8-9am,went to the dump,had take out then mowed the entire yard...It's 3:37pm and I just got done.


----------



## JynxLynx (May 17, 2016)

Our fridge leaked and we have to pull out the carpet and hardwood. It's so messy and it smells so baddddd. Generations of dog urine have reached the surface. There are five giant loud fans trying to dry it. Send help.


----------



## Somnium (May 17, 2016)

Guests, guests are everywhere! +4k wow. I thought we were under attack by bots


----------



## Wither (May 17, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Guests, guests are everywhere! +4k wow. I thought we were under attack by bots


Happens anytime FA has problems.


----------



## Somnium (May 17, 2016)

Wither said:


> Happens anytime FA has problems.



I'm surprised the forums didn't slow down a bit


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 17, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Guests, guests are everywhere! +4k wow. I thought we were under attack by bots


Thank the fucking sun most of them aren't regular members on the forums.  The standard FA community is really annoying.


----------



## Wither (May 17, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Thank the fucking sun most of them aren't regular members on the forums.  The standard FA community is really annoying.


FA being down is the scariest fucking thing because of the flood of new people who obviously don't lurk at all and assume it's just like FA.


----------



## Simo (May 17, 2016)

Julen said:


> I don't know why but i love this song:



That is good! And Harry Enfield is just plain funny in general. I love watching his comedy skits. 

Oddly, that song vaguely reminded me of this one: (No relation to Enfield)


----------



## Iracuse (May 17, 2016)

I wonder what the first guy who ran into a monkey must've thought. Did they realize it was of another species or did they just think it was a really ugly human?


----------



## euthanizedCanine (May 17, 2016)

Someone made a joke today and the Hamilton soundtrack has been stuck in my head all day because of said joke.


----------



## Aloe-ki (May 18, 2016)

I hate this so much. If I don't do this I'll get a B. But it's so nice and warm here, and the fleece is a nice contrast to the fan~ I could so easily curl up and fall asleep, just like I have for the last three nights in a row...


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 18, 2016)

Everyone rise for the good childhood anthem:




(RIP Paul Gordon)


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 18, 2016)

poor edwad....its okay I dont know any lore either...


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 18, 2016)

TheMintyBun said:


> poor edwad....its okay I dont know any lore either...


A true god among heroes.


----------



## Reika (May 18, 2016)

tbh, how 2 make friends without having crippling anxiety attacks and making ur potential friends feel like slkdjfasklj weird and never speaking to you again. 0-0;;;;;;; Basically even just posting this as my current thought brings me to awareness the fact that I'm merely self driving the stake of that anxiety further by constantly feeling like I'm in this hole zzzzzzzzz skaljfdalkajkl. i feel so far away, I'm waiting for that switch to come back on and I can feel like my normal self, and not some small person behind the windows of my eyes. Feeling normal for a split second as I react enthusiasically towards a conversation or a person, before i cripple myself with feeling like I was fake just then, and suddenly my face is plastic and I have no words of my own, just directionless floundering and personal loathing.  my music doesnt vibe like it used to - I need to find some interests, will this feeling of butterflies ever leave and when did i start grinding my teeth my jaw is sore... /___\,,,,,,sdfj


----------



## Crestego (May 18, 2016)

I'm hoping FA pops up again soon.... I wanted to see my friend's reaction to a picture that I colored in for her; from a lineart that she had lying around. </3


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 18, 2016)

Crestego said:


> I'm hoping FA pops up again soon.... I wanted to see my friend's reaction to a picture that I colored in for her; from a lineart that she had lying around. </3



Perhaps try and find another source of contact so you can stay in touch when the website is down?
Even if it's just basic email.


----------



## Crestego (May 18, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Perhaps try and find another source of contact so you can stay in touch when the website is down?
> Even if it's just basic email.


I had posted it on Deviantart, and she goes to in on occasion. I know her outside of the internet, but we're a few states away from each other; hasn't been answering her phone either. XD  Was honestly hoping for some feedback from FA... from my experience, the people there tend to be more honest and kind when it comes to critique; DA's so large that I doubt the picture will be seen by anyone; which I don't have a problem with.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 18, 2016)

Crestego said:


> I had posted it on Deviantart, and she goes to in on occasion. I know her outside of the internet, but we're a few states away from each other; hasn't been answering her phone either. XD  Was honestly hoping for some feedback from FA... from my experience, the people there tend to be more honest and kind when it comes to critique; DA's so large that I doubt the picture will be seen by anyone; which I don't have a problem with.



General audience for art is sorta a touchy subject for any website,DA is large but in a way so is FA with so many variations of people and their locations.
I'm sure she'll find it on DA,tag her in the submission if you can and it might urge her to get on there quicker then normal.
As for critique,I don't believe either site is very reliable considering critique in general varies from person to person.
That's just my thoughts though lol,it's still nice to hear what people think of stuff though regardless.


----------



## Crestego (May 18, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> General audience for art is sorta a touchy subject for any website,DA is large but in a way so is FA with so many variations of people and their locations.
> I'm sure she'll find it on DA,tag her in the submission if you can and it might urge her to get on there quicker then normal.
> As for critique,I don't believe either site is very reliable considering critique in general varies from person to person.
> That's just my thoughts though lol,it's still nice to hear what people think of stuff though regardless.


I agree, it is nice to hear that kinda thing. I've been wanting to get into art again for awhile, on an actual consistent basis instead of just starting a project and dropping it. DA's a great site and I've been using it for many years (for all else stalking my favorite artists), but it's so large with so many great artists on there... even with clubs, it can be a bit of a challenge to get your work noticed. FA also has a large variety of people (which I also really enjoy, I've got multiple friends from all across the country with the games that I play too), so it's enlightening to talk with people from multiple backgrounds. 

As for mah buddeh, I might just call and bother her a bit. She's probably busy with just offline stuff, but I need to talk with her more anyway. ;p


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 18, 2016)

Crestego said:


> I agree, it is nice to hear that kinda thing. I've been wanting to get into art again for awhile, on an actual consistent basis instead of just starting a project and dropping it. DA's a great site and I've been using it for many years (for all else stalking my favorite artists), but it's so large with so many great artists on there... even with clubs, it can be a bit of a challenge to get your work noticed. FA also has a large variety of people (which I also really enjoy, I've got multiple friends from all across the country with the games that I play too), so it's enlightening to talk with people from multiple backgrounds.
> 
> As for mah buddeh, I might just call and bother her a bit. She's probably busy with just offline stuff, but I need to talk with her more anyway. ;p



Oh yeah same here I mean I built myself up on DA years ago before I even knew what cosplay was I was really into photo manips and people really loved them but back then the site was marginally smaller then it is now.
DA sort of centers around certain artists/clicks right now but if you do your best to tag properly and communicate with others it may help it just takes time and quite a few quiet nights before anything is brought up.
But yeah,can't go wrong with a good call lol.
If you want critque in anything else try and post it in the proper art section here on the forum,people enjoy giving what advice they can here.


----------



## Crestego (May 18, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Oh yeah same here I mean I built myself up on DA years ago before I even knew what cosplay was I was really into photo manips and people really loved them but back then the site was marginally smaller then it is now.
> DA sort of centers around certain artists/clicks right now but if you do your best to tag properly and communicate with others it may help it just takes time and quite a few quiet nights before anything is brought up.
> But yeah,can't go wrong with a good call lol.
> If you want critque in anything else try and post it in the proper art section here on the forum,people enjoy giving what advice they can here.


That's a solid idea, thanks for the advice!   Also, I do love your icon, it's very cute.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 18, 2016)

Crestego said:


> That's a solid idea, thanks for the advice!   Also, I do love your icon, it's very cute.



You're welcome glad to help where I can.
And thank you very much,I love my icon and the person that did it was very nice and even let me watch them make it for me on a private stream.


----------



## some_random_wusky (May 19, 2016)

its sad that something as basic and necessary as drinking water is commercialized and exploited.

(thanks, dasani)


----------



## Traven V (May 20, 2016)




----------



## some_random_wusky (May 28, 2016)

philosophical pondering: 

unless you are omniscient, you are certain of nothing that you say.

thus, anything you say is only an opinion. including this statement.




oh, also dicks


----------



## llMeanlightll (Jun 1, 2016)

...SPACE IS SO COOOOOOOOOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yukkie (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm craving Nutella.


----------



## Coryn Asur (Jun 6, 2016)

It's quite cold in my room but that's how I like it!


----------



## modfox (Jun 6, 2016)

Ég held að mikið af handahófi efni
translation: i think random stuff all the time


----------



## StealYourFace (Jun 6, 2016)

Wondering how people will look at me when they see me carrying a bag of cat food to work.  It's for the strays by the dumpster that are impossible to rehome.


----------



## Somnium (Jun 6, 2016)

Do niggas have the biggest dicks?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 6, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Do niggas have the biggest dicks?


The ones I look at are very juicy-looking.


----------



## Simo (Jun 7, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Do niggas have the biggest dicks?



I'd say they vary as much as in anyone else, from what I've seen IRL...I think porn gives a lopsided view of things, including this. There might well be less inhibition, in a cultural sense, compared to people who are more uptight about sex, generally. But that may be as much as a divide between the rural & conservative, vs the urban and more 'liberal', as much as anything; the bible-loving small towns of America vs the 'sinful' big cites, &c, &c, &c.


----------



## AvaxtheWolf (Jun 7, 2016)

Dinosurrrr


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 7, 2016)

im thinking of furrys thats why im on here right now lol


----------



## Simo (Jun 7, 2016)

That this wiener tastes really good...and no, not _that_ kind! 

Didn't have lunch today.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 7, 2016)

i have so many prescription bottles on my desk, i look like a pill popper. i count 7.


----------



## Simo (Jun 7, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i have so many prescription bottles on my desk, i look like a pill popper. i count 7.



Do you have one of those M-T-W-TH-F-S-SN organizers?

I've noted that the better a pill is the less I need to be reminded to take them.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 7, 2016)

Simo said:


> Do you have one of those M-T-W-TH-F-S-SN organizers?
> 
> I've noted that the better a pill is the less I need to be reminded to take them.


No, i just keep getting refills. They're on my desk because it's a visible reminder to take 'em.
That and...well...aside from their _intended_ benefits, i can thoroughly enjoy my computer related activities more when i take them. ...i *SWEAR* i'm not a pill popper! LOL


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 7, 2016)

So tired of team-based shooters that match me up with idiots.


----------



## Somnium (Jun 13, 2016)

If it is considered rude to brag about your high salary in the west then why using luxurious items, for example expensive jewelry, designers clothes, fleshy cars etc. isn't impolite, despite the fact they just scream "look at me, I'm rich!"?


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 13, 2016)

> I wanna stop pron addiction (Easier said than done)
> Gonna compose 4 orchestrals (or maybe some small ensembles) for @Jin-Lust-4-Sin , myself, and [who know's what I'm gonna do for the 2)


----------



## modfox (Jun 13, 2016)

i wonder what the military in zootopia would look like


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Jun 24, 2016)

So earlier, I took a look at the calendar and, should I attend both AnthrOhio and Anthrocon next year (and scheduling vacations accordingly), I'll be coming out of  Memorial Day for AnthrOhio and I'll be getting a face full of the Fourth of July after Anthrocon.
Now the real trick will be scheduling both vacation weeks without my boss going "NOPE".
'Cause I really don't want to miss out on either convention.


----------



## TidesofFate (Jun 24, 2016)

I am thinking about how much I don't like sand


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 24, 2016)

Why must my bowels torture me lol! So much pain #stomach cramps ##how do women do it?


----------



## Luxirilla (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm getting a badge so HOPEFULLY I'll be able to go to FC next year, even if it's for a day.


----------



## Julen (Jun 25, 2016)

Why the fuck do i keep watching this video over and over?!?!?




WHYYYYYYYY?!?!?
Send help pleaze


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 25, 2016)

Now the hard part is done, but where do I hide the body?


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 25, 2016)

Simo said:


> Do you have one of those M-T-W-TH-F-S-SN organizers?
> 
> I've noted that the better a pill is the less I need to be reminded to take them.


Still in denial that I need one lol


----------

